
Apple is tired of making Coca-Cola and now wants to sell champagne - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/22/apple-iphone-pro-rumour-coca-cola-champagne-premium-consumers
======
senior_james
I think the title should be reversed. Apple has always been for consumers with
more money. It is only now making segmented phones that everyone can buy.

The only reason many people even have an iphone is because the true cost is
hidden through the payment plans you make to your service provider.

I buy my phones out right and use a cheap Tmobile plan and iphones are double
the price of the majority of Android phones out there.

